# telnetd & ftpd not accessible

## multix

Hi,

I have trouble delivering these old-style non secure services from my laptop. They are convenient, thus I wanto be able to run them at need, when I know I am in a secure intranet.

I have:

```

*  net-ftp/netkit-ftpd

      Latest version available: 0.17-r8

      Latest version installed: 0.17-r8

*  net-misc/netkit-telnetd

      Latest version available: 0.17-r10

      Latest version installed: 0.17-r10

```

This should be really the old-school stuff which always worked. I can access telnet from localhost but not from remote, ftp not even that.

xined.d/ftp looks like:

```

service ftp

{

        socket_type             = stream

        protocol                = tcp

        wait                    = no

        user                    = root

        server                  = /usr/bin/ftpd -l

        disable                 = no

}

```

Which means it is enabled, right? To disable it, disable=yes

while telnet is configured like:

```

service telnet

{

        flags           = REUSE

        socket_type     = stream

        wait            = no

        user            = root

        server          = /usr/sbin/in.telnetd

        log_on_failure += USERID

        disable         = no

}

```

I have no entries for these services in /etc/pam.d though

Any ideas? thanks, riccardo

Riccardo

----------

## multix

shameless bump  :Smile:  if it were PAM, shouldn't I find a file installed to modifiy it? If there is no description for pam, does it mean the service is blocked or free? I suppose the latter.

----------

## limn

What message do you get when you try to connect?

Do you have a firewall? 

Have you looked in the logs (/var/log/)?

----------

## mjoswig

I had the same problem.

After searching I saw that an update of xinetd changed the config (/etc/xinetd.conf) to allow login only from localhost (Option only_from).

Changing that (and restarting xinet) I could connect from my intranet again. There was no need for a file in /etc/pam.d

Maybe that happened to you too?

----------

## 666threesixes666

just my 2 scents....

SFTP in nautilus is REALLY slick, and would kill 2 birds with 1 stone.  ssh is well supported, and works out of the box.  why go a step backwards in time?  i know sshfs does basically the same thing as sftp in nautilus (clearly i didnt explore too far when learning about sftp) in terminal.

----------

## mjoswig

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> just my 2 scents....
> 
> SFTP in nautilus is REALLY slick, and would kill 2 birds with 1 stone.  ssh is well supported, and works out of the box.  why go a step backwards in time?  i know sshfs does basically the same thing as sftp in nautilus (clearly i didnt explore too far when learning about sftp) in terminal.

 

You may be right but there may be a cause for telnet: My box is completey remote and whenever there is an update to sshd I need to restart the daemon. I'm glad that I can do this via telnet and be able to do something if sshd doesn't come up again. Happened to me once, so I know what I'm talking about.

----------

## Hu

If I recall correctly, stopping sshd does not close existing ssh tunnels.  I would be very uncomfortable with using telnet to a root account on a remote machine.

----------

## 666threesixes666

i see where your going with this mjoswig....  however i would rely upon phoning a technician @ the remote site over opening security vulnerabilities.  i know this isnt an option to most people with remote servers, there should be redundant ssh mechanisms separate but equal for your cases.

internet says mosh, portage has it...  ill investigate it.  id rather produce a solid viable answer than step back to services that should be deprecated for good.

the only case i can see for telnet is hitting local printers / routers with console cables.

telenets gross, but ill answer the original post as i do see SOME values of leaking your passwords in plain text across the internet (yeah telnets seriously insecure!!!!)

(as root)

```

echo "net-misc/utelnetd" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

emerge -av net-misc/utelnetd

```

when done, start service at boot, and start service right now

(as root)

```

rc-update add utelnetd default

/etc/init.d/utelnetd start

```

test functionality.....

```

telnet localhost

```

email 6's a beer  :Wink: 

edit: forgot you asked for my FTP knowledges too.....

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Vsftpd

see precomputed solution  :Wink: Last edited by 666threesixes666 on Mon Jun 03, 2013 1:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

 *mjoswig wrote:*   

> You may be right but there may be a cause for telnet: My box is completely remote and whenever there is an update to sshd I need to restart the daemon. I'm glad that I can do this via telnet and be able to do something if sshd doesn't come up again. Happened to me once, so I know what I'm talking about.

 

Set up a second sshd and restart the first via that.

----------

